

Show HN: Rejected from kickstarter, so we forked selfstarter.us - destructo
http://www.bytelight.com/

======
destructo
The company I work for got rejected from kickstarter so we decided to use the
open source selfstarter.us platform instead. We're really happy with it, but
it was missing a few key features for us, so I forked it, added the
features/fixes and made a pull request. Curious what others think about
building a stand alone site instead of going on kickstarter.

Here's what I added back:

* New "payment options" component, that creates a list of radio buttons on the checkout page for choosing from various packages/levels.

* Lots of IE fixes - the base selfstarter didn't really work at all in IE < 9

* Option to use an image file as a placeholder for the video - gets replaced on click with the video

* Numerous other small fixes

Here's the fork: <https://github.com/jes5e/selfstarter>

And here's our finished site based off of it: <http://www.bytelight.com/>

Thanks to lockitron for open sourcing selfstarter.

